# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Lisa

## love.angel

My first name is Lisa, and I always spell it in Russian as:
Лиса (which I heard means "fox"). 
However, every time I put my name in a translator, it comes out as: Лайза.
Which I think is a really ugly way of spelling my name.  
How is the word "lisa" actually spelt in Russian?

----------


## gRomoZeka

I don't like Лиса spelling exactly because it means "fox" and therefore my first impulse was to read it Лис*а*, not Л*и*са.
I think you can use russian equivalent of your name Л*и*за.  
P.S. I know only one Лайза. That's Layza Minelli (Лайза Минелли).  ::

----------


## Leof

I lost with the answer...

----------


## Rtyom

Is it me or there was a VERY SIMILAR topic here? I remember something... 
Okay, anyway. Lisa, trust your transaltor. Lisa is always transliterated like that. And this is the way the name is rendered too. Or do you mean that you don't pronounce it yourself as "laizah"? 
Лиса is not just right. The word "fox" in Russian is spelled like that. But it is accentauted differently. Like it or not, you cannot change a language. However, there is a Russian name, equivalent one, which is written as Лиза. But using it for you would be incorrect because of extralinguistic factors.

----------


## Dimitri

Лиза

----------


## Бармалей

> ...trust your transaltor.

 ...and that's probably the third or fourth time in the history of this website that phase has been uttered!   ::

----------


## love.angel

> Okay, anyway. Lisa, trust your transaltor. Lisa is always transliterated like that. And this is the way the name is rendered too. Or do you mean that you don't pronounce it yourself as "laizah"? 
> Лиса is not just right. The word "fox" in Russian is spelled like that. But it is accentauted differently. Like it or not, you cannot change a language. However, there is a Russian name, equivalent one, which is written as Лиза. But using it for you would be incorrect because of extralinguistic factors.

 My name, Lisa, is pronounced "L*ee*-sa".
So I guess you are telling me that Лиза would be the best choice. 
But something in me likes the visually-appealing look of Лиса. And the sound of "c" opposed to "з". Isn't Лиза pronounced, "L*ee*-za"?

----------


## Бармалей

> But something in me likes the visually-appealing look of Лиса.

 Yes, but I think you're kind of missing the point. It may sound cool to you (and as an English speaker I agree!) but it's going to be confusing/ridiculous to a Russian! What would you think if some introduced himself as Toaster Ivanov or Luggage Petrov?!?!   ::

----------


## love.angel

> What would you think if some introduced himself as Toaster Ivanov or Luggage Petrov?!?!

 That would be amusing  :: , however embarrassing for the one who doesn't know what they are saying (as I am in my case). 
Yesterday my boyfriend made me say, "ой, как вкусно!" in front of his parents. That was embarrassing enough... I don't even think "ой" is an actual word-- rather a sound of joy. Am I right? 
But to not forget my last regard that has not been answered:  

> Isn't Лиза pronounced, "Lee-za"?

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Okay, anyway. Lisa, trust your transaltor. Lisa is always transliterated like that. And this is the way the name is rendered too. Or do you mean that you don't pronounce it yourself as "laizah"? 
> Лиса is not just right. The word "fox" in Russian is spelled like that. But it is accentauted differently. Like it or not, you cannot change a language. However, there is a Russian name, equivalent one, which is written as Лиза. But using it for you would be incorrect because of extralinguistic factors.   My name, Lisa, is pronounced "L*ee*-sa".
> So I guess you are telling me that Лиза would be the best choice. 
> But something in me likes the visually-appealing look of Лиса. And the sound of "c" opposed to "з". Isn't Лиза pronounced, "L*ee*-za"?

----------


## Rtyom

*love.angel*, "ой" is an interjection having many meanings. In your case it was a surpise and satisfaction at once. 
About the pronunciation, you're right. However, taking in account the way you pronounce your name, it is quite possible to say "Лиса". Mind that the stress will fall on the letter и. 
When stress falls on the letter а, it will be "fox."

----------


## BlackMage

If your name is so close to a Russian name you should just use Лиза.

----------


## Бармалей

> Yesterday my boyfriend made me say, "ой, как вкусно!" in front of his parents. That was embarrassing enough... I don't even think "ой" is an actual word-- rather a sound of joy. Am I right?

 How is that embarrassing, unless you're attaching some sexual connotation to it, like Ты смелый русский хор?

----------


## love.angel

> How is that embarrassing, unless you're attaching some sexual connotation to it, like Ты смелый русский хор?

 No! You've got it all wrong...
I'm an Italian-Canadian who doesn't know how to say much in Russian except "Привет; Пока; Как дела?; Хорошо; etc". 
So saying something out of the ordinary-- especially trying to make the sound "fkoo" at the beginning of вкусно-- is considered embarrassing for me!

----------


## love.angel

Thank you Dimitri!  ::  
Did you say "Привет Лиза" at the end?

----------


## Dimitri

> Thank you Dimitri!  
> Did you say "Привет Лиза" at the end?

 Да %)

----------


## Бармалей

> So saying something out of the ordinary-- especially trying to make the sound "fkoo" at the beginning of вкусно-- is considered embarrassing for me!

 There's nothing embarrasing about it, unless your boyfriend told them you were a professional translator or something! Relax! They were probably impressed that you're actually learning the language...

----------


## love.angel

> There's nothing embarrasing about it, unless your boyfriend told them you were a professional translator or something! Relax! They were probably impressed that you're actually learning the language...

 You are probably right   ::

----------


## BlackMage

> How is that embarrassing, unless you're attaching some sexual connotation to it, like Ты смелый русский хор?

 Why yes, I am a brave Russian choir.

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Barmaley  How is that embarrassing, unless you're attaching some sexual connotation to it, like Ты смелый русский хор?   Why yes, I am a brave Russian choir.

 You stole the signature that I've already stolen fair and square!   ::

----------

